# Where are all the Landscapers?



## B&B Landscaping

*Landscaper and lawn care from Alabama just joined*

Hello Nathan:
Landscaper and lawn care business owner just joined. Been in biz for 15 years. If i can help let me know. Located in north Alabama.
Ryan



Nathan said:


> I was looking at the forum list tonight and I can't help but notice the lack of Landscapers we have here. Were are all these guys? I would love to have more of their input here.
> 
> If you know of any please invite them over. You can also use our refer a friend link here: http://www.contractortalk.com/tell.htm
> 
> Also, if anyone has any ideas of how to reach these guys let me know.
> 
> Thanks! :Thumbs:


----------



## BrianInArkansas

*plants*

Always remember to put a plant where IT wants to be... the biggest mistake that people make is to put a plant where THEY want it to be. 

Good Luck! (and if I lived closer I would be glad to assist!)

Brian in Arkansas




Teetorbilt said:


> I could use a landscaper, I keep tearing stuff out and not replacing it.
> It's starting to look like Hiroshima around here.


----------



## Cole

Welcome, Brian.


----------



## K c m

Teetorbilt said:


> I could use a landscaper, I keep tearing stuff out and not replacing it.
> It's starting to look like Hiroshima around here.



Hay guys im new to the board. I mow lawns and do some small landscape installations. 


hello Teetorbilt. What do you keep tearing out and not replacing? also what is it you would like to do?


----------



## sc8per_7

Good Day,

Thanks for this site, I found it while on Lawnsite. I'm in Branson, MO. We operate a full service Landscape and Design Co. I'm also looking for a Sub-Contractor to cover some irrigation install, so if anyone knows of someone, PM me or call me 1-417-598-0583 email [email protected]

Thanks, Art


----------



## RobMcGee

UK Landscaper here!


----------



## MasterStrokes

Hidey Ho gang. I’m a painter but my very first job ever was landscaping and tree work. Equipment has changed a lot since then. My question is.. how do you stand upright on those little pedals while flying around on the big grass mowers?

If I got on one it would go, I’d stumble over myself, fall flat on my face and look up to see the mower going north bound in a south bound lane of I-95.  That has got to be hard on your feet?


----------



## finishedjob

New to the landscape Business this year will be focusing on commercial mowing and weed spraying. have been doing new construction and remodeling work for 20 years, needed a change in wisconsin


----------



## J.W. Reid

Another newbie to the forum here!!!

I am from the southern end of northern va (if that makes sense lol) North Stafford area to be exact.

I do all phases of landscaping from seed, sod and hydroseed to hardscapes, complete packages etc. I am really pushing lighting and water features since no one around here does very many of them. 

I also do irrigation repair and installs. I do excavating and grading on a residential scale as well. But all other services are commercial and residential.

Any ways I can help out around here I gladly will and I also will be taking a few drinks myself from the well of information on here since I am getting into some new ventures!!


----------



## Crawdad

Hi, folks! I just found this forum the other day. I've been lurking for a while...Seems friendly enough. 
Some of you may know me from the other forums. :cheesygri 
I have a lawn business in East Tennessee. Mostly mowing, but I trim a lot of shrubs, too.
Crawdad


----------



## canada4

I am also a landscaper from Canada


----------



## zoso

I'm a brand newbie to the board. I am a landscaper and fencer from Washington DC, Northern VA/ Maryland. No grass cutting, although I would like to expand into it. No mortared masonry any more either. This board seems cool and on the mellow side.

Cheers


----------



## The Yaz Man

Isn't landscaping a maintenance trade? Really a service based industry. Not like contracting really.


----------



## Tom R

The Yaz Man said:


> Isn't landscaping a maintenance trade? Really a service based industry. Not like contracting really.


I don't know, - - landscaping these days has really 'branched' out :cheesygri (get it??)

It usually also includes garden design, fences, decks, pavers, garden walls, trellises, pergolas, and well, - - I'm sure the landscapers on site can explain better than me.


----------



## Nathan

The Yaz Man said:


> Isn't landscaping a maintenance trade? Really a service based industry. Not like contracting really.


A lot of landscapers now do hardscapes and other construction.
On the other hand I would say a few trades straddle the line between contracting and maintenance. Painting and even roofing can be seen as maintenance if you want to get technical. They are still trades in my opinion (says the painter).


----------



## AAPaint

Nathan said:


> A lot of landscapers now do hardscapes and other construction.
> On the other hand I would say a few trades straddle the line between contracting and maintenance. Painting and even roofing can be seen as maintenance if you want to get technical. They are still trades in my opinion (says the painter).


I'll second that...(as a painter) :thumbup:


----------



## Teetorbilt

Lawn service is maintainence.

Landscaping is a profession.


----------



## Crawdad

Teetorbilt said:


> Lawn service is maintainence.
> 
> Landscaping is a profession.


A lawn maintainance service is still a contractor. 
Perhaps many people feel that anyone can mow a lawn, but not everyone can make a living running a business mowing lawns.
Crawdad


----------



## DBO

Ok I stumbled on the site here seems pretty cool to share ideas ect.


NEWBIE here been in the biz for like 4 years now going well will get better!


my web site 
greenguygrass.com



DBO:thumbup:


----------



## Teetorbilt

Welcome DBO. Would you happen to be an arborist as well? I could use some serious tree advice.


----------



## DBO

nope just a simple ole yard guy sorry.





DBO


----------



## Crawdad

sc8per_7 said:


> Good Day,
> 
> Thanks for this site, I found it while on Lawnsite. I'm in Branson, MO. We operate a full service Landscape and Design Co. I'm also looking for a Sub-Contractor to cover some irrigation install, so if anyone knows of someone, PM me or call me 1-417-598-0583 email [email protected]
> 
> Thanks, Art


How did you find this site on LS, from what I saw, all mention of other forums is forbidden on LS.
Crawdad


----------



## Nathan

Crawdad said:


> How did you find this site on LS, from what I saw, all mention of other forums is forbidden on LS.
> Crawdad


He has a link to www.ContractorTalk.com at the bottom of all his pages. :thumbsup:


----------



## Crawdad

I stand corrected. All the other links are to trademarked sites that he owns.
Are you affiliated with LCS, Inc?
Crawdad


----------



## Nathan

Not at all. We just help each other out from time to time.


----------



## greenpastureslc

Teetorbilt said:


> Lawn service is maintainence.
> 
> Landscaping is a profession.





Crawdad said:


> A lawn maintainance service is still a contractor.
> Perhaps many people feel that anyone can mow a lawn, but not everyone can make a living running a business mowing lawns.
> Crawdad


Maybe anybody can mow a lawn, but can they mow to the correct height for their type of grass, can they bring a dead yard back to life, how about overseeding, aeriating, dethatching. There's more to a Lawn Service than just "cuttin' grass".


----------



## greenpastureslc

Nathan said:


> He has a link to www.ContractorTalk.com at the bottom of all his pages. :thumbsup:


Yep, that's how I found this site.


----------



## georgiehopper

I have not been around for a long time.. the Thanksgiving email got me back here.

I have moved from northern VA into Maryland...just outside of Harpers Ferry W.VA.

I saw someone posted that landscaping is a maintenance business... I have to disagree... I'm a landscaper/horticulturist and do NO maintenance at all. We do strictly design/build/consultation. We are considered contractors and in Maryland are required to get a Home Improvement Contractors License.

Landscaping is a very broad term I think...and it encompasses everything from grass cutting to deck building to pond building.

By the way, happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## Always Greener

Landscape owner here..Belvidere IL and found this site from a search engine and so far it looks great. Will be a great learning tool for everyone..:thumbup:


----------



## LandscapePro

I clicked on the link over at Lawnsite and poof here I am. 

I am a licensed landscape and irrigation contractor. (irrigation license pending-- new Louisiana law)

I do landscape design/installation and irrigation in residential, commercial, and industrial settings.

For the record... I *do not mow grass / weed-eat / edge / trim / rake / blow/ pick up sticks / etc. etc. etc. The afore mentioned activities are lawn maintenance services...not landscaping.

Doin' it for a living for over 30 years...

Mike
La. Landscape Contractor #2576*


----------



## Nathan

Great to have you here! Welcome


----------



## Cole

Welcome to the site!!!


----------



## Crawdad

LandscapePro said:


> I clicked on the link over at Lawnsite and poof here I am.
> 
> I am a licensed landscape and irrigation contractor. (irrigation license pending-- new Louisiana law)
> 
> I do landscape design/installation and irrigation in residential, commercial, and industrial settings.
> 
> For the record... I *do not mow grass / weed-eat / edge / trim / rake / blow/ pick up sticks / etc. etc. etc. The afore mentioned activities are lawn maintenance services...not landscaping.
> 
> Doin' it for a living for over 30 years...
> 
> Mike
> La. Landscape Contractor #2576*


*


Wow! you listed more things that you don't do, than things that you do!
Welcome to the site! You'll be glad you found it.
Crawdad
(PS....I do those things)*


----------



## LandscapePro

Thanks for the warm welcome guys...

:cheesygri 

Crawdad, lol well you've got a point. How 'bout ( I do ) Pavestone work, patios, walks, retaining walls; water features- waterfalls, fountains; Hunter Irrigation systems, Complete Landscape Design- from concept to completion; Custom Grown Color installations ( wholesale bedding plant/ holiday crop/ hanging basket grower- 250 thousand sq. ft. in production) 

I wasn't taking a shot with the things I don't do. I send folks to the lawn maintenance guys every chance I get and the industry needs folks that do what you do. I only wanted to clarify my position that lawn maintenance and landscape contracting are very different professions. :innocent: 

Mike
La. Landscape Contractor #2576


----------



## Crawdad

Yes, there are a bunch of specialties within our fields of landscape maintenance and installation, and many people ask me to do things that I don't do, too. I like to work alone, so I chose to go with the maintenance end of it.
Crawdad


----------



## smitty58

Well I used to build homes, then I decided to get into lawn maintenance because I figured it was easier on my aging body. Now 2 yrs into the lawncare I'm still doing carpentry as well as lawncare. So this is what we (my son and I) are trying to build on. We do lawncare as well as lawn improvements like decks, pavers, retaining walls, fences etc. Around my area there are a ton of guys with a small trailer and a mower ,but you don't see guys who do both. I think this is a good idea to kind of play off each other. If we get a contract to mow someones yard and we notice they can use a new deck, fence, or paver patio we try to sell that and vice versa. What do you think?


----------



## LandscapePro

Smitty,

Sounds like a good idea to me but I'd double check your insurance coverage on the decks and retaining wall work.

There's always the issue of whether or not landscaping is a licensed profession in the state where you live as well.

In Louisiana you've got to have a Landscape Contractor's license to put a petunia in a flowerbed. (if you're doing it for hire that is) As a matter of fact, if the words "Landscape" or "Landscaping" are in your company name you've got to have a LC license. Starting today the same applies for Irrigation work too.

I've got a HUGE problem with this "Irrigation" crap. Not that it's a licensed profession now, but rather the whole way it came about and how it was handled by the horticulture commission. :furious: 

I'm glad to see you workin' with your son. LOL That's sometimes a tough thing to do. I grew up in this industry and we own a family business. It's a whole different world for those who've not tried it. 

Mike
La. Landscape Contractor #2576


----------



## smitty58

Mike, in Ohio there is no licensing for carpenters or lawn guys. As far as ins. goes that is a good point and yes I'm covered. It is tough working with family, my son just joined me this past yr, he never took an interest until then. It was a pretty tough 1st yr financially ,but we have some good things already lined up for the spring so 2006 is looking better. My toughest problem has been being in the middle of my wife thinking our son should just get a "real job" and me trying to build a strong company with my son. It aint easy.


----------



## LandscapePro

Smitty,

LOL Nope it ain't easy and that's on a "good " day.

There are pros and cons on both sides of the "family business" issue of course. I've been on both sides, having spent a number of years as a regional sales manager covering the Southern United States.

There's something to be said for having a good job for a major company. A steady paycheck, insurance, retirement,:cheesygri Expense Account :cheesygri , to name a few. On the other hand though, there's the deadlines, sales quotas, constant travel, those dreaded "meetings" that take place at the worst possible time, and the fact that at any point you may "be no longer needed".

On the family business side you've got the pressure of just working with family to start with, skyhigh costs of medical insurance, long hours, LOL sometimes "little" pay, and those dry spells when there's nothing coming in.

However, you've also got the fact thay you can "bust your butt" when you can, then take a few days off if ya want. For me that goes a long way. If you're working for yourself, no "boss" is going to call you in and give you the boot.

Throw in being able to walk away from jobs (or people) you don't want to work with as well.

My vote is to find something you enjoy doing and work for yourself if at all possible!

Mike
La. Landscape Contractor #2576


----------



## nalandscape

smitty58 said:


> It was a pretty tough 1st yr financially ,but we have some good things already lined up for the spring so 2006 is looking better. My toughest problem has been being in the middle of my wife thinking our son should just get a "real job" and me trying to build a strong company with my son. It aint easy.


Boy I thought I was alone up here in Minnesota. We just finished our second season on our own and the winter is tough. WE do heavy-duty landscape construction demolition and installation; boulders, retaining walls, hole diggin' , sod installation, rock removal, tree planting, etc. We work so hard in the summer and then pooofff its over. Our banker gave us an interesting perspective on things this fall, he simply said, "You're only Human, you can't work 24/7, 365. You need to have a break, network, regroup, fix equipment, go to seminars, training." Of course that doesn't help pay the bills in the winter, but it sort of helped me not feel guilty.


Anyway, my husband and I own the business and my brother has been with us since conception, actually before that, my husband got him his first job with the landscape company he was working for. My Brother is a 22 yrs old, 6'4" tall and build of steel. We appreciated his loyality, his desire to learn and of course his muscle-power, but he did not have the passion for landscaping. My mom bugged him to go back to school to be an electrician, plumber,or pipefitter or whatever he could find passion in. And in the end we had to let him go do it. It was the best thing for him, we miss him and I know he misses working with us, but he is doing great in school and I know we will be back together in a bigger capacity someday. I find landscaping to be rewarding from start to finish, but everybody has to have there own thing.

Good luck,

Shannon


----------



## Montgomery

I am a Landscape contractor in northern NY. I do softscapes, hardscapes, irrigation and water features. I started out building Log Homes from foundation to finish 10 years ago. As of 2 years ago I am strictly landscaping. Most of my work has been patios, decks, fences, brick and stonework.


----------



## profinish grade

Hello To All You Professional Landscapers. I found this site tonight while looking for material. I'm a full service landscaping company. Been in business for five years but been in the landscaping business for the past twenty years. Most of my business is from Grading, Sod and landscape design plus installation. Located here in central Illinois. If any one has any questions please feel free to ask. Be glad to help.


----------



## Nathan

Great to have you here! 
We should have a lot more landscapers here soon. We have a 1/2 page ad going into Turf and Landscape Construction Magazines


----------



## whiteslandscape

*WhitesLandscaping is a member new on here*

:thumbup: we have been in business in arkansas sense 2003 Licensed insured and Landscapers licenses we have gotten 2003 the city wide award winning Landscaping award presented by the mayor and govornor we handel commercial lawnservice and landscaping very large jobs to small jobs design flowers beds,sodding zoyza stone retaining walls ,french drains stone walk ways and water falls ponds . joewhite 501-993-6043


----------



## whiteslandscape

*we are the professionals your looking for thank you godbless*



whiteslandscape said:


> :thumbup: we have been in business in arkansas sense 2003 Licensed insured and Landscapers licenses we have gotten 2003 the city wide award winning Landscaping award presented by the mayor and govornor we handel commercial lawnservice and landscaping very large jobs to small jobs design flowers beds,sodding zoyza stone retaining walls ,french drains stone walk ways and water falls ponds . joewhite 501-993-6043 we have a 1-2 year warrenty our workmanship and materials used


----------



## Always Greener

Free advertising...... It's not a good idea to put your number for the everyone to see...IMO....


----------



## thegardenco

I am a 4th generation gardener ( we started here in Dublin Ireland in 1874 ) looking forward to meeting you all 

thegardenco


----------



## Always Greener

Welcome...


----------



## NightScenes

*Central Texas landscapers?*

I am always looking for GOOD landscapers in the central Texas area. In my lighting business, people are always asking me if I do landscaping and I want to refer some. The problem I have is that it is hard to find a good landscaper with a professional work ethic. It seems that the ones that I run into take several days just to return a phone call. That really is disappointing when your talking about a $10-?k landscaping project. I have often thought about hiring my own landscaping crew that knows what their doing and just taking the business myself, but I am a lighting designer and really don't want to get into the landscaping business. I might have to though, because there is so much out there for someone who really wants to go after it.


----------



## Nathan

BTW... a new website is coming for you guys ver soon


----------



## [email protected]

Gardenco, welcome - anyone from the emerald island is a natural green thumb. Look forward to comparing notes. My grandfather was from Ireland and I guess it's in the blood? Do you trout fish by any chance?


----------



## Always Greener

Nathan said:


> BTW... a new website is coming for you guys ver soon



And what would that be... :w00t:


----------



## rikanit

Nathan said:


> BTW... a new website is coming for you guys ver soon


And.........................:whistling


----------



## Nathan

rikanit said:


> And.........................:whistling


Looking at a Sept 1st launch right now... get ready :jester:


----------



## ProWallGuy

LawnTalk? arty:


----------



## Nathan

ProWallGuy said:


> LawnTalk? arty:


Nope... but you guys will find out soon enough :whistling


----------



## Crawdad

Nathan said:


> Looking at a Sept 1st launch right now... get ready :jester:


We're ready, what's up?


----------



## Nathan

Gonna wait til next week but I'll send you a PM to let you know


----------



## Patty

What's the name of 'it'?

.....:whistling "Do'in It In the Dirt"?

:devil:

....just couldn't resist, Nathan!:laughing: :jester:


----------



## mdvaden

Don't forget to add a website and computer forum on the new site.

:thumbsup:


----------

